# Never yawn while . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

. . . operating the table saw. Most people think of a yawn as a sign of boredom, but that's not really what a yawn is. When the brain tells the lungs and mouth and all the attendant muscle groups that it needs a big shot of O², the yawn allows for the deep inhalation of much needed oxygen.

But this can present a problem if you are ripping a pine 2x6. I guess it could present a problem with any species, especially if the table saw spits a nice chunk of wood directly into your mouth precisely at the worst possible time during the yawn process. 

If the chunk of wood lands exactly in the back of your throat, you can actually inhale the piece of wood. Hopefully, your brain will detect the foreign object and instantly shut down the yawn process and automatically spasm all the correct muscles just in the nick of time to reject the invader before the point of no return. 

I'm not saying I did this. I'm not saying that the wearing of safety glasses makes one believe he has all the bases covered. I'm just saying . . . . don't yawn while operating a table saw, even if you wear a dust mask next time in case you do yawn, it still takes your concentration off the process. 

Just a thought that I had a few minutes ago while ripping a pine 2x6, that I thought I'd pass on. :whistling2:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Since you mentioned yawning, I thought I'd also bring up that it could be more hazardous to your health to yawn during lovemaking. And, it would certainly interrupt your concentration.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'll take your word for it - not going to test that one.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Since you mentioned yawning, I thought I'd also bring up that it could be more hazardous to your health to yawn during lovemaking. And, it would certainly interrupt your concentration.


I think that would be much worse on your health than yawning during sawing. It could get REAL painful.

G


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't go nose picking after eating really hot peppers!


----------



## moosey (Feb 8, 2010)

dont sneeze while urinating


----------

